# Leisure Battery not charging on EHU



## Nomad99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Had a problem where the 12 volt not switching on and discovered the 3 AMP fuse blown under the drivers seat in my Hymer B644. The yellow light on the control panel lit and flickered and a buzzing sound from the Elecroblock EBL 99 was heard. I plugged out the electric hook up and now the battery not charging fromm electric but does from the engine running.

How do I check the fuse in the EBL 99 unit???


----------



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Nomad; How did you get on I,m interested because I seem to have a similar problem. I have no charge to my engine battery on EHU but charge to the leisure. Same EBL 99. Have checked every fuse on EBL,Beside battery and in cab area. Im lost. Have taken battery out to charge on separate charger to give van a run. I have no yellow light showing on panel. Is it the ebl or am I missing something.
Vinney


----------



## Nomad99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Need to courier the EBL99 back to manufacture in Germany and they will repair for a reasonable price and in good time . 

Do a search here on the forum for Udo Lang or EBL99 and u should find his details. 

Email me if you cannot find them , post back here and i can let u know my addy...

Nomad


----------



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Ta Nomad. 
Have done this my little blue box has arrived in Germany 2 days ago. Fingers crossed there is something wrong with it. If not I'm lost. Will let you know the outcome. 
Have to say the response and help from the company so far has been fast helpfull to the point of exceptional so far. They we t through all possible faults (hopefully) and recon its the ebl. This was all done by e mail. In English as their English is way better than my German. 
V


----------



## Nomad99 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Leisure Battery Not Charging On Ehu*

Vinney,

Wondering how you got on with the repair? I have still to send my own Blue box away ??

Nomad


----------

